# Public Trust Doctrine



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

What with all the hubbub about the gear restrictions, I, and a couple of others, felt it was time to try a little education to further our position on the matter. I'm not saying anyone is dumb, far from it, in fact, I think the people who postioned themselves on one side of this issue, or the other, are pretty smart.

In an effort to help you to understand our point on this issue, we have mentioned the Public Trust Doctrine, but I'm not sure anyone knows what it is, which I knew nothing about it before doing some research. Therefore, I felt it help a little if I posted this link. This is a short synopsis of what this doctrine is, and there several articles in excess of 30 pages, and as long as 80 pages on this subject, but don't be worried, this one is just a couple of paragraphs, but it hopefully will help.

http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/sea/sma/laws_rules/public_trust.html

While this particular article pertains to the state of Washington, it should be remembered the PTD, is a national doctrine, and not just a state thing. It originated from ancient days of Justinian, and is Old English Law, which we, the U.S. operate under today. I'll have more on this later, if everyone receives this well enough.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

This one is a bit longer, but it spells out PTD a little more. This is 32 pages, but hopefully, you'll understand this doctrine even a little better. I think, once you read this, you'll also understand just how powerful this is, and the simple fact that some of the laws being made today, concerning the natural resources of our state, just shouldn't happen.

http://www.ielrc.org/content/a0804.pdf


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks very much for these links


----------

